# Kokü in Wakü integrieren



## ElSchwingo (18. Juni 2009)

*Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Hallo hätte da ne Frage:
Und zwar hab Ich mir vor 2 Monaten eine Nventiv mach 2 GT gekauft und wollte meinen Core i7 920 @ 3,8 GHz takten aber leider war Sie zuschwach.
Kann man eine Mach 2 GT in einem WAKÜ Kühlkreis integrieren?
Hardware:
Intel Core i7 920 später 965 XE auf einem Heatkiller rev.3
2x GTX 280 auf Aquagrafx
ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution alles Wakü
6GB Corsair Dominator CL8 1600 MIPS RAM  Freezer 6 'Corsair Edition' POM

zurzeit bin Ich noch auf LÜKU unterwegs
Von den Temperaturen her will Ich keine Minustemperaturen erreichen wegen Kondenswasser.
Glaubt Ihr das Ich da dann den Kompressor regeln muß um keine Minustemps zuerreichen? wenn ja wie?
Und wie binde Ich die Kokü in meine Kreislauf am besten ein(Ich hab mir ja gedacht gleich mit irgendeinem Sockel 775 CPU Kühler)?

Danke schonmal in Vorraus


----------



## el barto (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in eine Wakü integrieren*

Warum 2x den Gleichen Thread in verschiedenen Unterforen? Das wird weder gerne gesehen, noch ist es produktiv.

@topic

Du müsstest ja de CPU-Kuhler von der Kokü abbauen und statt dessen diese dann in den Wakükreislauf einbinden. Außerdem muss der Wakükreislauf mit der selben Flüssigkeit arbeiten wie auch die Kokü wenn du die Kreisläufe zusammenlegst.

Alternativ wäre eine indirekte Kühlung des Radis mit der Kokü, was aber extrem inefizient wäre.

mfg el barto


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Die Kokü zu schwach? o_O Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Oliver (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Eine Mach 2 GT dürfte mir einem Core i7 maßlos überfordert sein 

Ohne Weiteres lässt sich die Kokü nicht in einen Wakü-Kreislauf integrieren. Was du möchtest, nennt sich Chiller. Die Bauweise ist mit der einer Kokü identlisch, allerdings ist der Evaporator ein gänzlich anderer, um möglichst viel Kühlflüssigkeit zu kühlen.


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Kann man die Mach 2 nicht auf anderes Kühlmittel umbauen?


----------



## ElSchwingo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Hallo ja die Mach 2 GT kann 225W @ -4°C halten
mein 920er bei 3,8GHz 1,45V Vcore hat aber 270W Abwärme
Die Cpu ging rauf bis 100°C dann stoppte Ich das ganze.
mfg


----------



## ElSchwingo (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Achso nochwas Ich benutze schon ein paar Radiatoren(1x tripple,1x Quad)
Die Mach 2 soll nur die Wassertemeratur so bis um die 10°C senken
mfg


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Ich würde die Mach 2 gt verkaufen und mir einen Waterchiller kaufen.


----------



## battle_fee (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*



Madz schrieb:


> Ich würde die Mach 2 gt verkaufen und mir einen Waterchiller kaufen.



Ebenfalls


----------



## Dr.House (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

jepp, verkauf die Mach II und lieber nen Chiller kaufen, oder nen Mora 2.

Man könnte aber nen größeren AGB bauen und mit der Mach an einem integrierten Kühler, das Wasser runterkühlen. Aber die Effizens wäre grottig und über die Lautstärke wollen wir gar net reden, den AGB  müsstest du noch gut isolieren. und die Wassertemp wäre net konstant zu halten um Kondenswasser zu vermeiden usw.
Das ganze wäre noch teuer und unrentabel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*



ElSchwingo schrieb:


> zurzeit bin Ich noch auf LÜKU unterwegs
> Von den Temperaturen her will Ich keine Minustemperaturen erreichen wegen Kondenswasser.
> Glaubt Ihr das Ich da dann den Kompressor regeln muß um keine Minustemps zuerreichen?



Hängt davon ab, wieviel sie nun wirklich wegschafft. Unter Volllast würde ich keine Probleme erwarten, wenn sie schon mit dem i7 überfordert war - aber idle?



> wenn ja wie?



Mehr als An-/Aus geht afaik nicht ohne großen Aufwand, im Interesse der Lebensdauer des Kompressors sollte die Regelung außerdem sehr träge ausfallen.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine Lüftersteurung, die in Abhängigkeit der Wassertemperatur ein Relais (und damit den Kompressor) ein- oder ausschaltet. Wenn man das Kreislauf/AGB Volumen ausreichend groß wählt und einen großzügige Grenze zwischen maximal und minimal Temperatur wählt, sollte das gehen.




> Und wie binde Ich die Kokü in meine Kreislauf am besten ein(Ich hab mir ja gedacht gleich mit irgendeinem Sockel 775 CPU Kühler)?



Wäre die naheliegende Option. Ich würde mir auch überlegen, ein großes Gefäß zu nehmen und den KoKühler darin zu versenken (ggf. mit einem Luft- oder Wasserkühler gekoppelt, um die Oberfläche zu vergrößern) - damit umgehst du Kondenswasserprobleme auf der Rückseite des KoKühlers und die gesamte Kälteleistung wird aufs Wasser übertragen.





el barto schrieb:


> Warum 2x den Gleichen Thread in verschiedenen Unterforen? Das wird weder gerne gesehen, noch ist es produktiv.



Und der, der übrig blieb, ist auch noch im falschen Forum.




> Du müsstest ja de CPU-Kuhler von der Kokü abbauen und statt dessen diese dann in den Wakükreislauf einbinden. Außerdem muss der Wakükreislauf mit der selben Flüssigkeit arbeiten wie auch die Kokü wenn du die Kreisläufe zusammenlegst.



Äh - Wakü und Kokü haben unterschiedliche Funktionsprinzipien und bei beiden spielt das Kühlmittel eine große Rolle, da kann man nichts verbinden.






			
				ElSchwingo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mach 2 soll nur die Wassertemeratur so bis um die 10°C senken



Das sollte (quasi*) unmöglich sein.
Damit die Radiatoren einen Beitrag zur Kühlung leisten können, müssen sie mit warmem Wasser versorgt werden, dass sie in Richtung Raumtemperatur runterkühlen können. Kommt das Wasser mit <Raumtemperatur in den Radiatoren an, wird es darin wärmer. Um den ganzen Kreislauf auf 10°C abzukühlen muss die Kompressorkühlung also in der Lage sein, die ganze Wärme alleine abzuführen ansonsten kühlt sie nur ein bißchen nach und kann vielleicht die letzten paar Grad von 2-3K über Raumtemperatur bis auf Raumtemperatur drücken.
Wenn du dir mehr versprochen hast, wirst du wohl enttäuscht sein und solltest dir noch mal überlegen, ob Lautstäre, Aufwand und Stromverbrauch in angemessenem Verhältniss zum Nutzen stehen.


*, quasi: Eine theoretische Möglichkeit wäre eine extrem großes Temperaturgefälle im Wakü-Kreislauf. Normalerweise hat man da 1-2K. Drosselt man den Durchfluss soweit, dass dieser Unterschied auf 20-30K ansteigt wäre es natürlich möglich, die Radiatoren mit Wasser 10-20K über Umgebungstemperatur zu versorgen, dass dann aufgrund der extrem geringen Fließgeschwindigkeit bis knapp über Raumtemperatur abgekühlt wird und in der Kokü die restlichen Grade abgibt.
Aber nur so zur Orientierung: Mein Extrem-Passiv-System kam mit Verstopfung auf 0,2l/min (im extrem OC-Bereich sind >2l/min üblicher) und die Heizleistung war mit 106W P4, 80% OC 7800GS und Netzteil zumindest nicht =0, aber es hat trotzdem nur für Temperaturunterschiede von 4-5K gereicht.
Für obigen Ansatz müsste man also erstmal entsprechende Kühlkörper entwickeln, eine passende Pumpe finden und dann würde es bei der Mehrheit der Komponenten trotzdem in einem Temperatur-Nachteil resultieren. (30K Differenz, drei gleich große Haupt-Wärmerquellen: Erste wird bis auf 10K über die minimale Wassertemperatur gekühlt, d.h. bis auf Raumtemperatur. No2 liegt schon 10K drüber, No3 20K)


P.S.:
Je nachdem, wo die Limitierung liegt, könntest du den umgekehrten Ansatz probieren:
Kühl die Kompressorkühlung/den Radiator mit Wasser und kühl wieder direkt die CPU.
Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der Radiator bislang deutlich über Raumtemperatur errreicht hat.


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Am Effizientesten klappt es, wenn die KoKü im kältesten Punkt der WaKü eingebunden wird, sprich gleich nach dem Radi.
So kann der Radi sein maximales tun und die KoKü schafft so noch ein bisschen mehr...


----------



## DerMalle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Immer wieder schön, auf was für Ideen manche kommen. Aber egal.  

Geh hin, besorg dir einen CPU Wasserkühler und montiere ihn auf dem Verdampfer der Mach. Alle Radiatoren aus dem Wasserkreislauf raus. Großen AGB und Frostschutz rein. Das Wakü-Verdampfer-Sandwich gut dämmen.

Dann lässt du den ganzen Kram erstmal laufen und schaust, was die Temperaturen unter Last sagen. Und lass der Kompressorkühlung auch genug Zeit, das Wasser abzukühlen. 

Schreib dir auf, wie viel Wasser im Kreislauf ist und wie lange die Anlage von Raumtemperatur auf deine gewünschte Temperatur braucht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Je nachdem, wo die Limitierung liegt, könntest du den umgekehrten Ansatz probieren:
> Kühl die Kompressorkühlung/den Radiator mit Wasser und kühl wieder direkt die CPU.
> Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der Radiator bislang deutlich über Raumtemperatur errreicht hat.



Wird warscheinlich auch nicht viel bringen, weil bei der Kokü wahrscheinlich die Menge des verwendeten Kältemittels limitieren wird (wenn mehr Kältemittel im Kreilauf der Kokü ist, kann diese eine höhere Last halten)...


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Was hältst du von sowas: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) 37020
gibts auch mit weniger Kälteleistung
damit solltest du keine Probleme haben, ist von Haus aus auf eine bestimmte Wassertemp einstellbar und du kannst ganz normale Wakü Kühlkörper benutzen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sollte (quasi*) unmöglich sein.
> Damit die Radiatoren einen Beitrag zur Kühlung leisten können, müssen sie mit warmem Wasser versorgt werden, dass sie in Richtung Raumtemperatur runterkühlen können. Kommt das Wasser mit <Raumtemperatur in den Radiatoren an, wird es darin wärmer. Um den ganzen Kreislauf auf 10°C abzukühlen muss die Kompressorkühlung also in der Lage sein, die ganze Wärme alleine abzuführen ansonsten kühlt sie nur ein bißchen nach und kann vielleicht die letzten paar Grad von 2-3K über Raumtemperatur bis auf Raumtemperatur drücken.



er will das Wasser nicht auf 10° haben sondern die Wassertemperatur um 10° senken, so hab ich es jedenfalls verstanden


----------



## lapetitemort (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

Als ich den Thread gesehen hab hab ich mal ein bisschen nachgedacht und denke es könnte klappen den Kälte mit dem Wasserkreislauf indirekt zu verbinden. Lösungsvorschlag von mir wäre einen internen Wärmetauscher als Verdampfer zu benutzen. Den Preis wüsste ich nicht, eigentlich ist dieses Bauteil zum unterkühlen der Flüssigkeitsleitung gedacht, damit keine Dampfblasen am E-Ventil auftreten. Das Prizip ist ganz einfach, die Flüssigkeitsleitung läuft einfach durch Sauggas aus dem Verdampfer und wird somit zusätzlich unterkühlt. Wenn man sich den jz umbaut und anstatt die Flüssigkeitsleitung einer Kälteanlage einfach Wasser durch das Rohr laufen lässt, dürfte eine größere Abkühlung des Wasser möglich sein, ich denke mal sogar mehr als 10k.

Prinzip: Photos / Drawings

Der Wärmetauscher müsste dann natürlich als Verdampfer umgebaut werden also das Kapillarrohr an die eine Seite und die Saugleitung an die andere Seite angelötet werden. Dann noch alles mit Armaflex einpacken weil sonst wärs ja totale Energieverschwendung.

Achtung: Ist nur eine Idee von mir, Kritik ist gerne erwünscht wenn ich falsch gedacht hab. Der Beitrag ist natürlich ohne Gewähr und die Idee wurde nicht von mir getestet. Wer die Möglichkeit hat, könnte das ja einfach mal probieren 

Was ich hier auch noch gelesen hab war das man den Verdichter steuern wollte. Ist natürlich möglich über eine Inverterplatine (Frequenzumrichter). Weiss aber nicht wie teuer das ist und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt( denke mal eher nicht). Wenn man den Verdichter takten lässt (dauernd An/Aus) wird er das nicht lange überleben.


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

das was du meinst ist die funktionsweise eines normalen chillers.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ller-fuer-den-bereich-ohne-kondenswasser.html
kältemittel in einen gegenstromwärmetauscher einspritzen wo dann das kühlmedium abgekühlt wird.
alternativ kann man auch einen glattrohrverdampfer nehmen, der in einen vorratsbehälter integriert ist und dort das kühlmedium runter kühlt.

das foto zeigt einen danfoss he saugleitungswärmetauscher. kann man nehmen, wobei ein plattenwärmetauscher denke mehr leistung schafft.

man kann zwar kapillarrohr nehmen, da man aber auf verschiedene lasten reagieren muss ist ein e- ventil die zb thermostatisch geregelt sind die besser wahl. mit kaprohr müsste man ein wenig rumprobieren wie das bei den vorhandenen betriebsbedingungen funktioniert.

das kapillarrohr an der mach2gt muss komplett überarbeitet werden (neu auslegung) für die abzuführende last.

verdichter takten ist auch möglich, dazu wäre aber ein vorratsbehälter mit genügend volumen wichtig, damit der verdichter sich lange ausruhen kann.


----------



## lapetitemort (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> kann man nehmen, wobei ein plattenwärmetauscher denke mehr leistung schafft.
> 
> man kann zwar kapillarrohr nehmen, da man aber auf verschiedene lasten reagieren muss ist ein e- ventil die zb thermostatisch geregelt sind die besser wahl. mit kaprohr müsste man ein wenig rumprobieren wie das bei den vorhandenen betriebsbedingungen funktioniert.



Ja gut hast recht mit dem Pwt, nette Anlage von dir  Finde ich persönlich aber ein bisschen zu "überdimensioniert". Ich mag eher das kleine Kompakte, denke den Verflüssiger hätteste auch ein paar Nummern kleiner wählen können oder ? 

Das er auf verschiedene Lasten reagieren muss ist wiederrum auch richtig, aber ein Tev wird ihm wahrscheinlich zu teuer sein, deshlab war ich jz erstmal nur bei Kaprohr geblieben, wäre aber die bessere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*

da ich den vorratsbehälter direkt in die anlage integrieren wollte hab ich auch gleich einen größeren verflüssiger genommen, um die lautstärke des lüfters in grenzen zu halten.

das problem bei chillern ist, dass die eierlegende wollmilchsau nicht realisierbar ist.
man muss verschiedene temperaturen erreichen.
bei schwankenden lasten.
dazu ein wählbares delta T in dem sich die temperatur des kühlmediums aufhalten soll.
leise und kompakt widerspricht sich leider wenn man über die verflüssigerfläche nachdenkt.


----------



## lapetitemort (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kokü in Wakü integrieren*



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> eierlegende wollmilchsau



 Was ist das denn fürn Wort ^^


E: Shit ich hab garnicht an Kondenswasser gedacht. Von mir aus kann der Post gelöscht werden war unsinnig...


----------

